# Best Leather Cleaners for Your Volkswagen



## Lapiz Blue R (Sep 24, 2018)

Good info but I would love to see a comprehensive comparison of all the leather cleaners and conditioners that are being sold so people don't have to waste money doing trial and error.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know what to believe. I read that today's leather is a near microscopic layer of leather bonded to vinyl, and there are products made for it. I wouldn't want to use the wrong thing. Maybe check with the car manufacturer.


----------

